#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Testing, 1-2-3.

## bones2001

Testing, 1-2-3.

----------


## john-xr3i

Check check, ssssssja, heee, heee

one-two, one-two. 

Ja, doet het prima.

----------


## salsa

http://www.********.nl/images/ScT_2001.swf

----------


## vasco

Weet niet wat er moet staan salsa maar die website is schijnbaar gecensureerd.

----------


## moderator

testerdetest

----------


## SPS

Nog niet alles is ok
Al een topic meer dan een pagina heeft, kan je naar pagina 2.
Maar daarna isde navigatie weg.

Topic wordt ook met nieuwste boven getoond ondanks dat de voorkeur op oudste staat

----------

